# 3D Video Game Model Abominations



## wysp (Nov 21, 2014)

[yt]fFdKbaWHlLY[/yt]


"I try the world of 3d grapics trying to recreate my video games heroes with some not so beautiful results. Nothing goes right and instead pure nightmares is created from my imagination and unleashed."


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 21, 2014)

I will be having nightmares tonight..


----------



## wysp (Nov 21, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> I will be having nightmares tonight..


sweet dreams


----------

